# Iwagumi Suitable For Tall Tank??



## AdAndrews (29 May 2009)

I will have an 125litre, 80cm x 50cm(high) x 35cm.. and have been thinking about iwagumi lately, but will it look silly in a taller tank, i will raise the substrate like in saintlys 120cm iwagumi, but just want your thoughts really.
thanks


----------



## samc (29 May 2009)

i dont think it would look bad iv seen some which look good because they have a big open at the top which can show the fish off well. 

as its quite tall you could use some bigger rock and it should look good


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2009)

Use taller rocks and fish and it will suit, if you do it right...


----------



## Mark Evans (30 May 2009)

there's 2 ways in which you can use the big void left by a tall tank....

like george says, use bigger stones and get the correct aspect ratio for the tank or, use smaller stones and give the impression of a mini landscpae. this leaves you with a third of the tank empty. maybe fill that gap with plants like e vivipara or Vana. or even stems. my MA tank was/is tall and the rocks are too small to use just on there own with no back ground plant so i opted for stems.

here's the said tank as it is today. you'll see the stems fill the back now and are a doddle to look after


----------



## AdAndrews (30 May 2009)

ok, thanks i will try and get some big rocks then.. and then george mentioned tall fish? so angels? or can you advise any others?


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ok, thanks i will try and get some big rocks then.. and then george mentioned tall fish? so angels? or can you advise any others?


I'd avoid angels long-term for a 125 litre as it's too small really.  Fine for juveniles but they grow big, speaking from experience in my old Juwel Rio 125...

Deeper bodied tetras would be ok and suit an Iwagumi nicely i.e. bleeding hearts, black phantoms, serpae, flame etc. etc.


----------



## AdAndrews (30 May 2009)

ok, thanks, i hope to create something similar to saintlys iwagumi, that was great inspiration.. i have read some of your articles george and you suggest to under stock the tank, say if i went with a shoal of cardinals how many do you think i could get away with bearing in mind i still want to keep it a nice peaceful atmosphere, plus the tank will also include about 6 otto's and 20 amano shrimp 

thanks


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2009)

30 small tetra-size would be fine.


----------



## AdAndrews (30 May 2009)

thankyou


----------

